# Bull-ympics



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Is anyone going to this? I wish I would have found out sooner b/c me and Legend would have attended. http://www.bull-ympics.com


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Man does that ever look like it will be fun I wish I could go that would be awsome!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That looks like it would be fun if closer!


----------



## melonysangel (Sep 4, 2006)

*i wish*

i wish it was here in kentucky. i wish they had things like that here. we should start one.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I read about it on PBT. Sounds like they had a good time.


----------

